# What are your experiences with Anadrol



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2014)

im 2 days into this and i wanna hear some of your experience with this hormone..So far i like it


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 24, 2014)

How is it for gyno sides vs. Dbol? Gyno likes to haunt me...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 24, 2014)

Love it but I like it better at 100. Pumps on day 1. Strength way up in days. I dont get lethargic on it like I do with dbol and surprisingly I dont bloat as bad.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> How is it for gyno sides vs. Dbol? Gyno likes to haunt me...
> !SHRUGS!



use nolva OR ROLAX FOR for drol gyno


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Love it but I like it better at 100. Pumps on day 1. Strength way up in days. I dont get lethargic on it like I do with dbol and surprisingly I dont bloat as bad.



yup 100mg i felt it right away


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 24, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> How is it for gyno sides vs. Dbol? Gyno likes to haunt me...
> !SHRUGS!



I'm running 100 a day for a week now and I haven't noticed any gunk issues. I'm running mast at 400 too so maybe that's helping.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 24, 2014)

One thing I never tried... even during my heavy oral days..

From what I understand anadrol kicks in very fast and weight comes on quickly..

My bud used to be hooked on the hemogenins... they literally transformed him forever..gained like 25 pounds in a month..

I had them at one point but did dbol instead

Good luck bundy


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 24, 2014)

....I take em like skittles.

Drol>any oral


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 24, 2014)

Anadrol always bloated me up, water weight can easily creep up on u.  All the extra water weight made me very tired....


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 24, 2014)

Makes a 200lb guy look like he weighs 230 easy @100 a day some hit 150 a day


----------



## losieloos (Feb 24, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....I take em like skittles.
> 
> Drol>any oral



Daaaaaamn right.


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 24, 2014)

I feel awesome on drol.  Theres nothing like it for me.  Strength and pumps like crazy!!  Water can be an issue.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 24, 2014)

I love drol. I feel like a beast from day one. 

Many will take it up to 100mgs a day in split doses, right now I am running it with moderate Dbol at 60mgs and drol at 50 (split doses in the AM and pore workout) and I am losing my mind. First day on the current  stack of drol/dbol with test/tren/mast blend was mind blowing. It is hard to argue with drol being one of the best orals out there and amazing for recomp if you have little to no sides. 

I always run caber (0.5 e3d) and exem (12.5 eod) with dbol and drol to prevent issues and possible sides. You are also going to definitely want to run Aegis for a liver support, Modern BCAA to stay amino loaded and match your endurance with your strength and recovery, and Super Cissus to keep joints, ligaments and tendons feeling great and healthy. You will not be able to keep your joints/ligaments/tendons growing at the same rate your size will increase, and the stress you put on them from increasing your strength is going to put you in a bad position if you arent careful.

Water shouldnt be an issue if you keep diet, and hormones in check. Your shoulders and traps are going to look like you hooked them up to a compressor.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 24, 2014)

IDK I have never felt anything the first or even the first week....... And ya I ran dbol/drol stack and still nothing till late week 2 even then it was just a pump no strength until almost week 3.

ill try the stack again from a different source see how I feel.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 24, 2014)

I love it. I was running the dbol for a few weeks prior to throwing in the drol and noticed an immediate difference. I use the same source all the time, and is well known for great gear.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 25, 2014)

Anybody get bad lethargy from drol? Higher BP then a Dbol run?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> Anybody get bad lethargy from drol? Higher BP then a Dbol run?



yes i have gotten lethargy from dbol...fuk it u just ride that bitch out and go lift..All gear fuks with BP all we can do is take what ever sups we can and come into the game healthy.


----------



## graniteman (Feb 25, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> Anybody get bad lethargy from drol? Higher BP then a Dbol run?



One of the reasons I can't use anymore, Raised my BP and Pulse too high for my comfort, water retention and mega headaches. Def a gainer for strength and mass quick but IMO it's also harsh on the liver moreso than dbol


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2014)

Anadrol is my favorite oral. used it many times in the past with great results. strength will go through the roof like nothing else. you'll bulk up fast but it will be a lot of water.  I personally never had lethargy from it. need to watch the blood pressure and you can get head aches from it. I use it during bulking season (now) when you really want to pound out some heavy weight to gain some mass. if its real youll love it. my last 2 attempts on the UG drol have been BUNK! ......and that bunk shit did make me feel lethargy. Good Luck.


----------



## losieloos (Feb 25, 2014)

My blood pressure is good with any steroid. I detonated blood on 100mg of drol ed few months back and my bp was spot on.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 25, 2014)

Love anadrol.  I use it as a kicker at the beginning or mid-cycle to take a break from tren or TNE.  I like it in a box.  I like it with a fox.  I like it on a plane. I like it when I train.  Clever...I know.

By the way, when I say I use it to take a break from TNE, I mean I drop my TNE dosage to 50mgs--stopping is for quitters.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

joliver said:


> Love anadrol.  I use it as a kicker at the beginning or mid-cycle to take a break from tren or TNE.  I like it in a box.  I like it with a fox.  I like it on a plane. I like it when I train.  Clever...I know.
> 
> By the way, when I say I use it to take a break from TNE, I mean I drop my TNE dosage to 50mgs--stopping is for quitters.



PCT is for quitters.


----------



## don draco (Feb 25, 2014)

How long are you all running drol ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2014)

don draco said:


> How long are you all running drol ?



idk yet prob 4 weeks


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> idk yet prob 4 weeks


6 weeks was good for me. pushed it to 8 a couple of times. but no more.


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

Drol is a great contest-prep aid IMO. Of course, I come off it a week out from taking the stage.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 5, 2014)

How did the a-bombs work out for you bundy? Just checking on you since its been awhile dildo


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 5, 2014)

Loved my run with drol, it increased my strength like no other. I was repping 275 on the incline bench for 10 reps like it was a feather. I've never felt strength like that before. It did come with quite a bit of bloat though. My face looked much fatter and my dick got chubbier. Ended up with a chode.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 5, 2014)

I only get bloat from dbol. Hell I've ran adrol 3 times and dbol … Last time with adrol I ran 100ED for 4 wks and 150ED the last 2 wks and no bloat.. I could run dbol at 25ED and blow up like the michelin man


----------



## losieloos (Apr 5, 2014)

Anadrol is the shit if you run it longer than 4 weeks.


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 5, 2014)

graniteman said:


> One of the reasons I can't use anymore, Raised my BP and Pulse too high for my comfort, water retention and mega headaches. Def a gainer for strength and mass quick but IMO it's also harsh on the liver moreso than dbol



I second the mega headaches.  Great gains but the reduced quality of life was not worth it imo.


----------



## Rage Strength (Apr 6, 2014)

A bombs are definitely my favorite oral due to the dramatic stupid strength gains and crazy vascularity. Only cons for me are the bp headaches and bad acne. I typically just stick with injectables though.


----------

